# New DAWG in the Family



## J.T. (Mar 12, 2015)

I typically do not post a lot but I thoroughly enjoy reading about everyone's accomplishments.  Especially the youngsters'.  I know all of you are proud of your kid's accomplishments as you should be.  Now it's my turn.

Some of you may remember the Veteran's Day drawing my oldest daughter entered in her 8th grade contest that she won with.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=589465&highlight=

Well, four years later and a lot of hard work her dream has come true.  She was just accepted to UGA and will start there next fall.  Her mother and I cannot be any prouder.

She has always been a very driven and dedicated student\athlete and we are very excited to see what kind of woman she becomes.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Mar 12, 2015)

That's awesome, best college town in the state IMO  GO DAWGS.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 12, 2015)

Congrats on her acceptance. She has her whole life in front of her and if off to a good start!


----------



## caughtinarut (Mar 12, 2015)

Even though I am a Tech fan I say congrats to your daughter and wish her the best! Now time to pay!


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 12, 2015)

Congratulations to your daughter. I know several kids who graduated high school with a 4.0 gpa that didn't get excepted to UGA so thats a real accomplishment.

War Dang Eagle


----------



## dieselengine9 (Mar 13, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 14, 2015)

Awesome and GO DAWGS!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulations!  GO DAWGS!


----------



## bulldawgborn (Apr 8, 2015)

Congratulations to the young lady and proud parents.  

UGA Warnell School of Forestry and Natural Resources c/o 2008.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice job


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Awesome!  Congrats to your daughter.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Apr 17, 2015)

As someone who has traveled this land, I honestly want to say that UGA is among the my most respected universities in the country.

Man you should be so proud!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Woof woof!!!!


----------



## Josh923 (Oct 13, 2015)

Go dawgs. 
Love Athens. Congrats!


----------



## Headshot (Oct 13, 2015)

Congratulations to all of you.   Both of my children are 4 year UGA grads (c/of 2000 and c/o 2003).   They loved their time in Athens.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 9, 2015)

Congrats to y'all.


----------



## seeker (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations to her and her fine parents.


----------

